# anyone heard of university of westminster (UK)?



## Calaur (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello there,
I was wondering if anyone had heard of the one year MA in directing  film & tv at the the university of westminster?
thanks


----------



## daniel_cb (Jul 18, 2009)

Yea they are a good alternative to NFTS. I met a graduate on a promo job who said he met a good DP and went on to direct promos/music videos etc. From what I've heard you have to be very self motivated and know what you want. The industry does pay attention to graduate shows, but the NFTS has a real edge over any other film school in the UK. 

It does depend what you want, if you know what you want to make it has the facilities and mentors to guide you through it, but if you want a real grounding in film practice and theory you'd be better off going to a longer programme such as those offered in NFTS/Prague/Poland/US (obviously the above schools have very different philosophies on film!).


----------



## Calaur (Jul 18, 2009)

hi Daniel_cb thanks for the answer,
do you by any chance have a contact from this DB who did that school?


----------



## daniel_cb (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Calaur unfortunately I don't, it was last year and I just came in as a runner for the day. I think ultimately what it can come down to is pot luck. What this guy was saying was he met this DP he got on with well, and they just made a bunch of shorts while at uni and got enough attention from the industry to go out and get paid for making promos/music videos.

I think he also mentioned that he was a runner for a year or so once graduating to get contacts and went in straight as a director.


----------



## Calaur (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks again
I guess I'll try to reach one of westminster's students or alumni.


----------



## nain (Jul 30, 2009)

hey daniel, do you know if the film programs in poland are in english. I know that FAMU is only in czech. are there any other good film schools in europe that teach in english?


----------



## daniel_cb (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Nain FAMU do a degree in English (MFA in Cinema and Digital Media). My friend went to FAMU in Prague to do a term in photography, and they definitely taught her in English. Check out http://www.amu.cz/ and the FAMU school and degrees taught in English. She did a term abroad while at university, so it might have been a specialised programme. I met some people from the course and it is really hardcore independent film. I've never met a more focussed bunch of film people in my life! 

As for other degrees in English, I'd check them out yourself, you'll need to develop research skills for school!

D


----------



## nain (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks daniel! i checked the FAMu website and found the course you were talking about.


----------



## daniel_cb (Jul 31, 2009)

No worries Nain, hope you find the school that's kool for you. Good luck,

D


----------

